# Suche Gästepass



## Sbarv (27. Mai 2012)

hi buffed com

begeistere mich schon eine zeit lang für diablo3 nur würde ich

das game lieber erst mal anspielen bevor ich es mir zulege.

Deshalb wäre es sehr nett wenn mir jemand seinen Gästepass spenden würde.

mfg

Sbarv


----------

